# anyone got COD4 on the wii??



## Lewis-D (Dec 22, 2009)

i cant be the only one???


----------



## Drakey (Jan 2, 2009)

A friend of mine has WaW on the Wii, cant say that i liked it i found it too hard to aim and shoot :lol:


----------

